# Flask progress



## Carper (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi All,

A few months ago I decided it was time to trial a few flasks for the first time. Over a 2 month period I purchased the following from various good sources and to date have not lost a single seedling which I am really pleased about. They include;
- Paph Lebeau "Chao Chou BM/TPS x Paph adductum "Yu Nan"
- Paph sanderianum "Jia Ho" x sib "Nae Shan"
- Paph fairreanum x sib "Nae Shan"
- Paph Death Star x Paph anitum "Hsiao"
- Paph Krulls "Mona Lisa" (philippinense var laevigatum x Michael Koopowitz)
- Paph Wossner Spiderman (kolopakingii var topperi x M. Koopowitz)
- Paph kolopakingii var topperi x self

I know I am probably still in a delicate period especially as we are entering our winter period soon in the UK. I will have to be careful on the feed/watering but intend to supplement lighting and they are on a heat mat from now on which should hopefully encourage root growth. Root & foliage growth is encouraging especially on the sanderianum as both parents produce petal lengths over 90 cm! I wonder how long it will take to get to FS??




















sanderianum seedlings looking healthy and quite fast growing.


Gary
UK


----------



## Justin (Sep 26, 2015)

everything is looking great so far. i would say you should have some awesome flowers in 8 years.


----------



## troy (Sep 26, 2015)

Excellent choice flasks!!! I'd remove that rotting leaf in pic # 4


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2015)

Good work.


----------



## Carper (Sep 27, 2015)

troy said:


> Excellent choice flasks!!! I'd remove that rotting leaf in pic # 4



Troy, 

The leaf in pic 4 is just marked. It belongs to a Kolosand that I purchased a couple of years ago and its took a LONG time to get it going. I nearly lost it as it had virtually no roots. I foliar sprayed it every day for about 6 months and stopped the foliage rotting away with various treatments. The leaf is fairly healthy now apart from the marks but it is the largest growth with only 4 leaves and may bloom yet. The plant has now 2 further healthy new growths about half size so possibly it's the best "save" I've done. 

Gary
UK


----------



## Carper (Sep 27, 2015)

Justin said:


> everything is looking great so far. i would say you should have some awesome flowers in 8 years.



I bought some Michael Koopowitz seedlings just over 3 years ago of a similar size, kept 5 and they are now FS and could spike at any time. Most of these seedlings seem to growing fairly fast and hopefully can get the hybrids FS in a similar time and the species a little longer, possibly 5 yrs at the most. I love a challenge!!

Gary
UK


----------



## calypso (Sep 27, 2015)

very impressive, good job, wait and see now!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 27, 2015)

looking good.
I notice that 'Nae Shan' sib again...................(see niveum post)


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 27, 2015)

Excellent job you're doing.


----------



## Carper (Dec 5, 2018)

3 years on and the fairreanum is the first to produce out of the original batch. Turned out better than I thought. Views on the quality of the flower from anyone would be good.

Gary
UK


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2018)

Wow! Very nice. Looks like good breeding. And 3 years is great.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2018)

a nice but not great fairie


----------



## troy (Dec 5, 2018)

I like the fairie, just my own opinion


----------



## gego (Dec 6, 2018)

Very well grown.. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GuRu (Dec 6, 2018)

Holy cow, what a lot of very healthy young plants, furthermore good luck for the future. BTW beside the fairrieanum you will need a lot of space to grow them all to flowerin size and maybe keep them in your collection.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 6, 2018)

A fairrie in flower is (almost) always a beautiful fairrie! 

Can't wait for mine to get there: c'mon guys!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2018)

Funny, usually fairries have weak growths, this looks well grown, keeper!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 6, 2018)

Excellent growing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (Dec 6, 2018)

Great job! 3 years and a wonderful looking plant and nice flower.


----------



## Justin (Dec 8, 2018)

I like all the roths in your photo album! You have good skills.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2018)

Nice fairrie!


----------



## Carper (Jul 10, 2022)

This is an update on this original post after many years of waiting!! The sanderianum produced 2 flowers and the petal length was okay at 70cm!! I suppose 7 years is not bad, but also coming into bloom is the Paph Lebeau and the Paph Wossner Spiderman. I'll post these soon once they are a little more.


----------



## Carper (Jul 10, 2022)

The Paph Michael Koopowitz (*Michael Koopowitz (philippinense “Daya Twister” x sanderianum “Dr Lee”/In Charm)
* seedlings are now well established. The best of the three I have has thrown 3 spikes, and a fourth is coming now! Each growth seems to be producing 2 further growths, and they all seem to be developing at the same rate. 15 flower count which I am very happy with!

Gary
UK


----------



## Hilmar (Jul 11, 2022)

in seven years an very good job, congratulations ! Usually it could need up to 10 years under middle-european conditions after our experiences


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 12, 2022)

Very well done. Great growing.


----------



## DirGo (Jul 12, 2022)

Very well done... and I really appreciate the follow up & extended period of reporting. Its great to witness progress over many years. Thank you !


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2022)

Amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 13, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 13, 2022)

Gorgeous! Well done indeed.


----------



## JimNJ (Jul 14, 2022)

Carper said:


> The Paph Michael Koopowitz (*Michael Koopowitz (philippinense “Daya Twister” x sanderianum “Dr Lee”/In Charm)View attachment 35372
> * seedlings are now well established. The best of the three I have has thrown 3 spikes, and a fourth is coming now! Each growth seems to be producing 2 further growths, and they all seem to be developing at the same rate. 15 flower count which I am very happy with!
> 
> Gary
> UK


Inspiring to see your progress. So the MK put out multiple spikes in its first flowering? That’s amazing.


----------



## BrucherT (Jul 14, 2022)

Carper said:


> 3 years on and the fairreanum is the first to produce out of the original batch. Turned out better than I thought. Views on the quality of the flower from anyone would be good.
> 
> Gary
> UK


It’s a perfect true-to-type P. fairrieanum, not a flat-faced pseudospecies monstrosity. Well done.


----------

